# JSP Ausgabe von Java-Objekten



## mavinatic (10. Nov 2010)

Hallo Ihrs,

ich habe eine JSP Seite und in der Seite wollte ich eine Reihe von Objekten ausgeben und in html code darstellen, aber wenn ich zb. out.print("Irgendwas"); mache funktionierts wenn ich eine For-Schleife mache irgendwie nicht

hier das ist meine Fehlermeldung:


```
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: An exception occurred processing JSP page /admin.jsp at line 38

35: 			
36: 		</table>
37: 			<% 
38: 				for(int i=0;i<productDescriptorList.size();i++) { out.print(productDescriptorList.get(i).getName()); }
39: 			%>
40: 		<!-- VALUE DESCRIPTOR -->
41: 		<h3>VALUE_DESCRIPTORS</h3>
```

Habt ihr ne Lösung? Gruß George


----------



## MiDniGG (11. Nov 2010)

Hm. Keine Ahnung warum das nicht geht.
Aber wenn Du dich eh in der JSP befindest kann du den Wert auch mit

```
<%=WERT%>
```
ausgeben.

Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass Du dich in der JSP befindest...


----------



## maki (11. Nov 2010)

Sieh dir mal die JSTL und EL an, Scriptlets/Expressions ind JSP Seiten sind seit Jahren nicht mehr Stand der Dinge.


----------



## MiDniGG (11. Nov 2010)

Das war ja nicht die Frage...  Aber hast natürlich recht.


----------



## maki (11. Nov 2010)

Schon klar, war ja auch nicht an dich gerichtet, ist nur mein Standardsatz wenn jemand Fragen zu JSP Expressions/Scriplets hat


----------



## mavinatic (11. Nov 2010)

Hey ihrs,

ich möchte doch nur Simple Objekte ausgeben, ist doch als würd ich in PHP ein Array ausgeben?! diese simple funktion muss doch möglich sein 

mfg George


----------



## SlaterB (11. Nov 2010)

funktioniert
> for(int i=0;i<productDescriptorList.size();i++) { out.print("test"); }
?

funktioniert
> for(int i=0;i<productDescriptorList.size();i++) { out.print(productDescriptorList.get(i).toString()); }
?

ist die Variable productDescriptorList überhaupt definiert?
wenn ja dann vielleicht nicht generisch, also Rückgabewert Object, ohne Cast keine Methode getName(),

versuche auch try/catch drumherum und die tatsächliche Exception in out zu schreiben wenn sie sonst nirgendwo auftaucht


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (18. Nov 2010)

Probier es doch einfach mal mit <jsp:useBean> dann kannst per ExpressionLanguage die ganze Schose ausgeben.


----------

